# My little "Witch in the Woods"



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

She's 10 inches tall. Made of paperclay. My first human sculpture.










I don't know her name, but locally she's known as the Witch in the Woods. She treks through the forest and marshland twice a day, hunting and gathering. She places items in an old black sack (what the children refer to as "her death bag").

Granted, her spine is curved and her eyes are milky with cataracts, but she traverses the muddy landscape (using her staff) with little trouble. She knows the land as well as she knows herself. A leaf out of place never goes unnoticed.

She's never stepped foot in the nearby township, but she is not unknown to them. Rumours abound that "unruly women" will seek her out for assistance; perhaps for justice. A number of disappearances have been linked to the old witch in whispers, but one needs to remember how small town tales can suddenly evolve into matter-of-fact eye witness events, without any actual witnesses.




























I'll try to slowly work my way up to life-size


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ghoul, she looks great. The details are wonderful and I love the skulls on her staff.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Spooky. The skulls are actually a cheap pendant I picked up and added a hint of detailing to. It was the inspiration for the whole sculpture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is just such a wonderfully delightful creature - but I told you that already

Glad to see you back here!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is cool.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice looks great


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

She has so much personality in that little body. Great Job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was wondering if you were going to post her here! GREAT SCULPT G! (and all the other wonderful stuff I already said about it before)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work. I like the style and can see a whole family of these. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Great job Ghoul Friday! How long did it take you to make this and was it hard to make!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice work, I like it a lot


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome little witch, i would love to have one for my halloween party.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

she is very cool great job with the clay


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice work. I am always amazed by how much detail can be pack into such a little package. I enjoyed the back story too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She is amazing!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

scarymovie said:


> Great job Ghoul Friday! How long did it take you to make this and was it hard to make!


It took an afternoon to sculpt her face. That was probably the most fun.

Another afternoon to build her armature. And then it's all a bit of a haze. I took some time to mold her spine and get her body the right shape ( a few days on and off, letting things dry).

I attacked each piece of clothing/staff in a sitting (so maybe 3 hours each for the dress/shawl/staff).

I didn't want to rush it so I broke it all into 4 hour sessions over about 2 weeks. The hardest part was figuring out how to actually MAKE it lol. For example, I realized I would have to sew her clothes AROUND her as opposed to making the clothes and slipping them over her head. I did the torso first, then sewed sleeves onto it (around her arms).

Another hard part was sculpting the hands (and making it so that I could move the staff in and out without breaking off her thumb).

I think it demanded more patience and problem solving than anything else I've done, but I'm not sure it was "the hardest" thing I've done, if that makes sense. Was it a challenge? Yes. But the solutions came pretty quickly which made it seem "easier" (while still taking a long time).


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice! I love working with paperclay.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is super cool Ghoulie!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

She is a great piece. She reminds me of the old Wolfman movie. She has that gypsy look. Just wonderful.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I really like it! You are really great at making stuff! Very creative!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Geat job, excellent details!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!! I love her. Really great work on the face and all the detail.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

holy smokes very very amazing


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent work... as always.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love her - wonderful work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great face she has!! love her!! very nice work~


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

You have so much talent!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is awesome. Great job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that came out awsome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

She's an awesome piece of Halloween Art!
Well done to the power of 13!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

ooooh, I love her!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Great work. I recommend against enlarging her, leave her just as she is. Too big and it will turn into a "lifetime" project.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Folk art at it's best. Nice job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes! Very creepy - great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

She looks awesome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Stupendous! You should make a big one for the yard.


----------

